

Typescript wins over Dart on Stackoverflow - olmo
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/typescript?sort=active

======
olmo
There are more questions about Typescript
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/typescript?sort=ac...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/typescript?sort=active)
than Dart <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/dart?sort=active>.

It's true than Stackoverflow is a little bit biased towards MS, but Dart is a
platform not just a language, so there's more room for questions there.

~~~
chrisbuc
Maybe that means that people are having more problems with Typescript...?

